# Karpfenteig selbermachen???



## tiger (25. Juli 2004)

Hi leute!!

macht ihr euren karpfenteig selber?? und wenn ja dann wie??
würde mich freuen wenn ihr es mir veratet!!
die einzigen kriterien sind:
nicht zu teuer
keine speziellen inhaltsstoffe (z.B. cassein,.....)
und er sollte fängig sein!
freue mich auf antworten gruss:
tiger


----------



## Killerwels (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Karpfenteig selbermachen???*

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=31115  :m


----------



## no risk no fish (31. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenteig selbermachen???*

hi bin neu hier könnt ihr mir ma sagen wie ich einen karpfenteig (ohne so komplizierte sachen sondern einfache sachen aus dem supermarkt ) machen kann und innerhalb von zwei tagen fertig werde... das angelgeschäft hat nämlich zu und ich brauch echt den bessten mit dem man einfach loszuangeln braucht!    
vielen dank iss mir echt wichtig... am bessten wär ein grundteig für futterkorbspirale


----------



## Mario84 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenteig selbermachen???*

hallo
Wie bei einen anderen Thema schon beschrieben,nimm Fischmehl (Forellenfutter vom Fischzüchter ) gib es in einen Kübel ,dan füll den Kübel mit wasser an so das das wasser genau so hoch steht wie das fischmehl,jeh nach körnung des Mehles braucht man etwas mehr oder weniger Wasser . lass den Kübel mit Wasser und Fischmehl über nacht stehen so das es sich richtig mit wasser ansaugt.in der Früh brauchst du nur mehr gut durchkneten und mit Semmelbrösel oder normahlen Mehl die konsestenz optimieren.einfacher und besser gehts nicht


----------



## no risk no fish (1. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenteig selbermachen???*

bei diesem teig da....ist der auch für karpfen gut?   und könntest du vllt das mit dem zubereiten etwas genauer erklären    vielen dank


----------



## Mario84 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenteig selbermachen???*

dieser teig ist top für karpfen#6
nimm einfach forellenfutter von der fischzucht gib es in einen kübel dan füll den kübel mit wasser an bis gleich viel wasser wie forellenfutter  drin ist nun lass ihn über die nacht stehen.in der früh brauchst du ihn dann nur mehr durchkneten und fertig is er.
falls der teig in seiner konsestenz zu locker ist gib ein bischen mehl dazu ist er zu hart ein bisschen wasser.nach ein par versuchen hast du aber das perfekte mischverhältnis herausgefunden
es giebt verschiedene größen bei der körnung des futters ist aber egal es ist jede geeignet dafür .
!!!wichtig ist nur das das futter im großteil aus fischmehl ist!!!
Noch ein tipp : wen du zu dem fertigen teig wieder trockenes forellenfutter dazu mischt ist er perfekt geeignet für den futterkorb!
fals dir eine teigsorte zum angeln zu wenig ist könnte ich auch den kürbiskernteig empfehlen.
einfach kürbiskernmehl,wasser und eier vermengen evtl. ein bischen honig oder zucker dazugeben


----------



## no risk no fish (2. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenteig selbermachen???*

wow
das sind ja eine menge sachen,vielen dank,aber eine frage habe ich da noch an dich....kann man sich auch forellenfutter im internet bestellen,weil ich habe keine fischzucht in der nähe? und wenn ja hasst du da vllt ein paar seiten?   trotzdem nochmal vielen dank für deine tipps


----------



## suchti (2. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenteig selbermachen???*

http://search.ebay.de/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=forelli&category0
http://www.fisch-server.de/index.php?cat=c46_Forelli.html
http://www.sparsmart.com/c/result.jsp?cr=f&query=Forelli


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenteig selbermachen???*

hey

meint ihr es wäre möglich bei dem karpfenteig,den link von "killerwels" anklicken xD

einfach ein paar eier drunter zu rühren und das ganze dann zu kochen?dann hätte man eine etwas haltbarere struktur??

ciao dennis


----------



## no risk no fish (2. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenteig selbermachen???*

hey cool vielen dank suchti#6


----------



## suchti (2. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenteig selbermachen???*

Versuch macht klug


----------



## Mario84 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenteig selbermachen???*

das mit dem kochen weis ich nicht ob es funktioniert ich würde eher probieren kleine kugeln zu formen und sie ins backrohr geben vielleicht kan man sich so eine art boilli machen.aber probieren geht über studieren hab so was selber auch noch nie versucht


----------



## no risk no fish (8. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenteig selbermachen???*

ich hab da jetz den karpfenteig,der ganz oben beschrieben ist gemacht allerdings...die ganzen zutaten zusammen haben mich fasst 10euro gekostet und gefangen habe ich damit auch noch nicht werde es aber weiterhin versuchen...das bissher einzig positive ist,dass dieser teig mit so ziemlich allem zu mischen ist was die karpfen  mögen.
dennoch versuch macht klug


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (8. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenteig selbermachen???*

nimm einfach Knödelteig aus dem Supermarkt, etwas Lebkuchengewürz und Semmelbrösel darunter und Du wirst staunen...........


----------



## welsstipper (18. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenteig selbermachen???*

nimm einfach nen schönen dicken tauwurm und wen der fisch in der nähe ist dan wird er den auch nehmen !!! wen er den hunger hat, wen die fische keinen hunger haben dan bringt dir auch das bzw. der beste lockstoff und futter rein garnichts !!! wen du an einer stelle nichts fängst dan gehe doch mal an eine andere stelle an deinem lieblingsteich !!! versuch macht klugt !!! mfg marius


----------



## carphunter1693 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Karpfenteig selbermachen???*

nimm einfach sonneblumenkerne ( ungesalzen) und röste sie bist die ein starkes aroma entwickeln  dann tust du es in ne tüte und haust die kerne mit nem schnitzelhammer klein   (ein nudelholz geht auch) dann alles in eine schüssel mit mehl und eier verrühren , hab damit auch schon mehere karfpen gefangen und mach jetz imer diesen teig .. klappt immer ;-) 




gruß dima ;-)


----------



## wastl (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Karpfenteig selbermachen???*

Huhu
Bin auch neu hier....wollte nur mal anmerken wie ich meinen teig mach.
3-4 Scheiben toastbrot nen bischen Milch 1 eigelb und Vanille zucker oder Vanille aroma.
Das ganze einfach zusammen knetten und je nach konsistent noch semmelbrössel rein.
einfacher gehts nicht...und die zutatten hat so ziemlich jeder zu hause.


----------



## Hund (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenteig selbermachen???*

Man nehme etwas Zwiback-etwas Milch- eine Dose Mais aus dem Supermarkt-etwas Blutmehl das ganze gut durchknetten und wenn er noch zu flüssig ist Semmelbrösel bis
die Konsitenz paßt!!
Ist ein sehr fängiger  Teig!!!!


----------



## Mxrvxn (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenteig selbermachen???*

Ich mache meinen Teig aus:

50% Mehl
30% Grieß
20% gemahlene Forellis/Pellets

dann mit Wasser zu einem festen Teig kneten und im Kühlschrank ziehen lassen. Außerdem gebe ich noch Backaromen aus dem Supermarkt hinzu ( Vanille- und Rum-Aroma find ich sehr gut )

Ich knete den Teig sehr gerne um den Boilie als Ummantelung...Habe bei meiner letzen Session einen schönen 18pfd. Karpfen drauf gefangen

MfG


----------



## jogibaer1996 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenteig selbermachen???*

nicht du sollste den teig ja gut finden, sondern die fische xD


----------



## carpcatcher91 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenteig selbermachen???*

Forelli füttern;die restlichen einweichen und mit irgend einem mehl vermischen! Du kannst nur fangen:m


----------



## carp_hunterXXL (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenteig selbermachen???*

kennt jemand ein rezept mit getreide mix (roggen,mais,usw.) wenn ja wie macht ihr ihn.

Danke schon im vorraus

                                                                   gez carp_hunterXXL


----------



## AnglerHuad (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karpfenteig selbermachen???*

huhu

ich will auch mal einen selber machen ausprobieren!

hab mir dazu mal folgende utensilien dafür gekauft!

Paniermehl
Haferflocken
Kokosraspeln
Vanillinzucker
Vanille Aroma

was würdet ihr dazu noch empfehlen?
oder soll ich es so mit dieser kombination ganz lassen?

mfg


----------



## Hund (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karpfenteig selbermachen???*

Hallo Anglerhuat

Würde es mit diesen Zutaten mal ausprobieren! Immer schön mischen aber nicht zu viel
Wasser nehmen und dann mit Pose fischen nicht auf Grund. 
Teig auf Grund fängt bei mir überhaupt nicht.
Eine Zutat wäre vieleicht noch gut- Blutmehl
Mfg
           Hund


----------



## carp_ (4. August 2009)

*AW: Karpfenteig selbermachen???*

Nimm einfach:
Kakao (nicht zu viel, man muss ihn ja noch gut sehen können)|bigeyes
paniermehl
Verschiedene Brotsorten zu teig machen
eigelb
Vanielzucker/aroma
Wasser oder Milch

und je nach konsistenz wasser oder semmelbrösel zugeben:m


hab mit diesem teig schon 80cm spiegel gefangen und noch viele weiter kapitale friedfischen.#6

petri heil (probier ihn einfach mal aus)


----------

